# My Switch-n-Go project truck



## ConstSvcs (Nov 22, 2007)

Just back from FL with this 2001 Isuzu FRR that I will be swapping of to a Switch-n-Go roll-off body system. This truck should work well for our needs. It was owned by a ex-trucker who used it to tow his fifth wheel camper and as a daily driver to work so he purchased it new with a few extras that will work in our favor:

1. Engine brake
2. 6 speed standard

These tight turning chassis are 19,500 GVW with 476 cu. in. 6cyl Isuzu turbo diesels. 

We'll be installing a 12' hoist system that will let me carry a 14 yd demo container or flatbed or other type of body. I plan on ridding myself of my Bri-Mar dump trailer. I was looking into a 1.5 ton dually mason dump but this made much more "cents" in the long run. 

Here is exactly what the truck will look like after we make the body swap:

http://www.truckpaper.com/listings/detail.aspx?OHID=1611081&guid=0099FAEAAABD4CCB83E9A1015A07B1AA

Here it is a few days ago before we started our long trip back to CT


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

I would love that setup! We have 2 dump trailers and our they are just not enough most of the time. Is the conversion very hard on those trucks. PM me some info or web sites if you have any.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

You can put all kinds of different kinds of beds on that system right? The maintenance people at my college have a freight liner set up that way, and I see it around with flatbeds, dump beds, roll offs, you name it. If so, are you going to set up the flatbed that's on it to work with that system?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Love those Isuzu's! 

If America made something like this, I'd get it, but as it stands, Isuzu owns that market. 

Ford has a CF line, but they haven't been around enough to be cheap enough for me to afford one. 

Around NY, I can pickup an Isuzu Box Truck, diesel, auto, with a power liftgate for about $5,000. (early-mid 90's). Great bang for the buck truck.

A switch & go is definately in my near future this year.


----------



## ConstSvcs (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! I was a little un-easy about the cab forward design at first....but after driving it 1500 + miles in the last two days......I feel a little more at ease. 

I won't be using the fifth wheel "hauler" body with the Switch-n-Go as I hope to sell it. The air assisted brake system is going to take a little getting use to. Stopping at toll booths on the way home was always an adventure due to the no weight on the rear and me who hasn't found the right gentle pressure of my foot on the brake peddle yet.

Here is the Switch-n-Go site:
http://www.switchngo.com/switchngo.htm?gclid=CJmex_Kj3pECFQhxHgodD2taXg


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

476 CI? are you sure? Thats a huge engine!!! Not even seen on freightliners.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

that would be a 7.8l... they had that size available.

I've always thought about having a roll-off site box instead of a trailer... hard to hitch onto and steal.

Then you could use the truck for materials or demo hauloff...cool:clap:


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

TimelessQuality said:


> that would be a 7.8l... they had that size available.
> 
> I've always thought about having a roll-off site box instead of a trailer... hard to hitch onto and steal.
> 
> Then you could use the truck for materials or demo hauloff...cool:clap:


wow thats a long stroke
http://www.isuzucv.com/engines/6h_performance.html


----------



## ConstSvcs (Nov 22, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> 476 CI? are you sure? Thats a huge engine!!! Not even seen on freightliners.


I was wrong:

Isuzu Model 6HK1TC

Inline 6 four cycle
Turbocharged w/Charge Air Cooler
Bore: 115 mm
Stroke: 125 mm
Displacement 7.8L ( 478 CID ) :thumbup:
Max power engine speed : 2400 rpm


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thats a nice looking truck and one big six!:thumbup:


Dave


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

ConstSvcs said:


> Thanks for the replies! I was a little un-easy about the cab forward design at first....but after driving it 1500 + miles in the last two days......I feel a little more at ease.
> 
> I won't be using the fifth wheel "hauler" body with the Switch-n-Go as I hope to sell it. The air assisted brake system is going to take a little getting use to. Stopping at toll booths on the way home was always an adventure due to the no weight on the rear and me who hasn't found the right gentle pressure of my foot on the brake peddle yet.
> 
> ...


My cousin in Orlando drives one for a living. He puts a good 400 miles a day on his truck. I spend about 2 months making runs with him. I drove the truck for a few weeks. It's a great truck. It's comfortable, extremely drivable. 

You can't go wrong.


----------

